# Expiration of the Police Officer Eligible List



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

TO: Municipal Police Appointing Authorities and Police Chiefs MBTA Police Chief
FROM: Sally A. McNeely, Director Organization Development Group

DATE: October 10, 2005

RE: Expiration of the Police Officer Eligible List


Please be advised that the existing Police Officer list will be replaced with a new eligible list on or about November 1, 2005.


Appointments made from the current eligible list will be valid, upon approval of the Personnel Administrator, only if signed certifications and the names of those applicants selected for employment are received at the Human Resources Division (HRD), or postmarked on or before the date of expiration of the list, October 31, 2005. Offers of employment reported or received after this date will not be approved. Outstanding certifications from the expiring eligible list not received or postmarked by October 31, 2005, will be automatically canceled, in conformity with the requirements of M.G.L. Chapter 31, Section 25.

Appointees from the Police Officer civil service list must pass a medical examination and a Physical Abilities Test (PAT) before their appointments can be finalized. Please ensure that the appointment process is as complete as possible by October 31, 2005 and that the names of the individuals tendered a conditional offer of employment have been submitted to HRD by the deadline. 

Please address any inquiries you may have to your Public Safety Team member or Regina Caggiano, Assistant Director, Civil Service Unit, (617) 878-9747 or by e-mail at [email protected]


----------

